# Your favourite porn star



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Aurora Snow


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Aurora Snow


----------



## DMK (Sep 17, 2003)

Aaliyah Haughton (Playboy mmm)


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I know shes not the best looker but its the best my ugly ass could get,lol


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

well shes not a porn star persay, but shes been naked alot of times, some in films and is a presenter for porn.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, she's not a "pornstar", she only does softcore porn...well, I think, I've only been able to find a couple of videos and her site is pay site so







, here she is, the most beautiful woman in the world as far as I'm concerned, she calls herself "Sweet Devon":


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I coulden't find a non nude pic of her








JENNA JAMISON


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

chloe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Tera Patrick!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

floriania


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

Death in # said:


> floriania


 who is this chick......ive never heard of her


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

Ya, Tera Patrick is hot!!!!







When I was coming back from New York city a couple of weeks ago. I saw a bill board with her on it and it said that she was dancing at this strip club in Conn..
I hope she comes to Mass., I'll be there with lot's of dollar bills.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Tera Patrick!


 omg wins hands down she is hot stuff


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nemesis said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > floriania
> ...










my secret


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Tera Patrick!










!!!! gets my vote!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry guys...tera is a sweet piece...but none stand next to the one the only ARIA










wouldn't mind giving this a tongue bath


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Enough said:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Jeremy


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ron Jeremy


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

carmella decesare


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

A L L O F T H E M !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

chole anderson


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Heather Brook, if you've seen her do her thing you would be saying Heather Brook also. Don't have pics that are safe, but I can PM you a link.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

illnino said:


> chloe anderson


 This is very true


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

One of them: Tawny Roberts








One day, she'll be mine


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> Heather Brook, if you've seen her do her thing you would be saying Heather Brook also. Don't have pics that are safe, but I can PM you a link.


 IVE SEEN MOST OF HERS !!! SHE MUST HAVE A BIG WINDPIPE !!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

jenna jamison


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

You know exactly what I am talking about, she is the craziest chick. I'm not saying she is the hottest by any means, but she has some other talents that I can't overlook.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea heather brook is sick.

jenna jameson


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jenna, she is on my wall.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

carmella is hot! I like charmane star and taylor haynes


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

red-elong said:


> JENNA JAMISON


 yeah boi
I'll hit that n e day


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tera Patrick for sure


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

There are several but I also gotta give it up to Tera Patrick.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Muh Girl!!!


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Azlea Antistia and Chloe Jones.


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Good old marge lol


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

aqualife said:


> Ya, Tera Patrick is hot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 she was signing autographs at amazing last year. a co worker went I think


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Everyone is given it for my pick! Tera Patrick is the shiet!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Tanya Russof (spelling?)


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

Ill post a better pick later.. but for now id have to go for Heather Brooke... I LOVE IDT.com


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

tawny roberts for sure.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Cpt_arsehole said:


> Good old marge lol


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Sylvia Saint, Jenna Jameson, Lora Croft, Shane, Sweet Devon


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

tawnee stone, silvia saint, paris hilton,


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> tawnee stone, silvia saint, paris hilton,










you know if Paris Hilton would actually get into sex rather than be concerned about her appearance on camera she'd be a pretty good one in my books


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> Andy1234 said:
> 
> 
> > tawnee stone, silvia saint, paris hilton,
> ...


 paris hilton aint no porno star.shes pig ugly.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Tanya Russof (spelling?)


 women who watch porn are gods gift to toffee lol tell my wife to get into it lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

im not a big porn watcher didnt start till 23,24 never seen 1 with terap patrick seen jenna she a beast i like obsession and caramel


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I think ALL the ones mentioned are HOT AS HELL!!!

But I really happen to like Stephanie Swift

I don't feel like digging up a pic, but she is AWESOME!!


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

Sunrise Adams and Kaylani Lei


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry she isn't a porn star just a video freak but she is at the top of my list right now.

For porn stars I like India


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

jenna jameson


----------

